
Show HN: $0 upfront education - your hack to a cybersecurity job (+scholarships) - rebrad
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sensei-school
======
rebrad
Hey HN, I'm one of the Co-founders of Sensei School - we believe unemployment
and skill gaps must be eliminated. We also think education should be very
accessible, should guarantee outcomes while helping companies stay safe and
secure.

We’d love to hear your ideas about Sensei School, as well as any feedback and
answer some questions - currently hunted on PH by one of the top hunters Bram
Kanstein (@bramk): [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sensei-
school](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sensei-school)

Product Hunt Launch Gift: introducing Product Hunt Scholarships! 100% free for
5 people in need! We want to do these (and more) every year, so please help
spread the word!

Cheers, Dimitar

